# TV series named after a place



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Another thread put me on this tangent ... What TV series can you think of that were named after a place? 

I thought of three earlier:

Dallas
Boston Common
Melrose Place

and just thought of these three: 

Deep Space Nine
Babylon 5
Fantasy Island

Any others you can think of?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you mean a _real_ place or can it be fictional? I'm assuming you are okay with fictional since you included _Fantasy Island_.

Peyton Place
Everwood
Battlestar Galactica (sort of, I guess - the battlestar is their home)
Santa Barbara (the soap)
30 Rock (a building is a place)
Cheers (a bar is a place)
Knots Landing

Lots of shows have places as _part_ of the title:

Boston Legal
Boston Public
CSI: NY
CSI: Miami
Miami Vice
New York Undercover


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Do you mean a _real_ place or can it be fictional? I'm assuming you are okay with fictional since you included Fantasy Island.




Do you go to *Babylon 5* or *Deep Space Nine* often? 



Magnolia88 said:


> Lots of shows have places as _part_ of the title:
> 
> Boston Legal
> Boston Public
> ...


Yeah - I'd leave those out. Series title has to be a location and a location only, so no to LA Law and no Hawaii Five-0!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I've never seen either of those shows, so I didn't want to assume anything or make a snap judgment.


----------



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

The OC stands for "The Orange County"; but it focuses on a family. It's also a horrible title, because "The OC" kind of sounds like it's about a person that goes by the nickname "The OC". Of course now everyone knows that it stands for Orange County. 

I remember thinking, before this show started airing, that this show revolved around the father who had a nickname of "The OC" and that nickname stemmed from his job somehow.

Of course soon after I realized what the title stood for and that the show was just another "pretty people with problems" show. 

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## TheGreyOwl (Aug 18, 2003)

Smallville


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

thwart said:


> The OC stands for "The Orange County"; but it focuses on a family. It's also a horrible title, because "The OC" kind of sounds like it's about a person that goes by the nickname "The OC". Of course now everyone knows that it stands for Orange County.


That's not really accurate: _The OC_ focuses on more than just one family.

The main character is a kid from the wrong side of the tracks who ends up getting taken in by a wealthy family in Newport Beach, but there are other families involved in the storyline also. It's a soap in the 90210 vein (although much better and funnier), but there are characters from at least 4 families in the main cast.

But it is still a place.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

*REAL*
South Central - a show that was briefly on (I think maybe six episodes?) a short time after the Rodney King riots. Refers to South Central L.A.

*IMAGINARY*
227 - the apartment number where the comedy was placed.
Jericho - current TV Show


----------



## brookzy (Mar 26, 2003)

Twin Peaks 
Knots Landing
One Tree Hill
Harper Valley PTA


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Vega$
Las Vegas
Beverly Hills 90210
LAX


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Point Pleasant


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

King of Queens


----------



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> That's not really accurate: _The OC_ focuses on more than just one family.
> 
> The main character is a kid from the wrong side of the tracks who ends up getting taken in by a wealthy family in Newport Beach, but there are other families involved in the storyline also. It's a soap in the 90210 vein (although much better and funnier), but there are characters from at least 4 families in the main cast.
> 
> But it is still a place.


Perhaps if the rest of the people hated these four families then the title would be more appropriate. That way the story is actually about the county. Every week this small group of people is trying to escape from "The OC". Oooooh.

Maybe its the word "The" that precedes the "OC". Maybe if the title was just "OC" then it would be less crappy.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

China Beach


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Lost.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Three more where David E Kelley was involved:
LA Law
Chicago Hope
The Brotherhood of Poland, New Hampshire

Bagdad Cafe was a shortlived tv-series based on the movie.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Deadwood
3rd Rock from The Sun
Gene Simmons' Family Jewels


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

*Holby City* - British Hospital Drama*
The Royal* - Another British Hospital Drama
*Coronation Street* - British Tea-time Drama (soap)
*Crossroads Motel* - Another British Tea-time Drama
*Eureka*
*Paddington Green* - British documentary series following a few of the residents of the area of London that its the show's title.
*Emmerdale* - Yet Another British Tea-Time Drama
*Albion Market* - God I have watched too many British Tea-time Dramas


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Gene Simmons' Family Jewels


If that's where it takes place, I don't think I want to watch that show.

Does "The Office" count?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Mayberry RFD
Green Acres 
Petticoat Junction
Seasame Street


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Gilligan's Island
77 Sunset Strip
Ballykissangel


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_Jericho_
_Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip_


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Providence


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

getbak said:


> If that's where it takes place, I don't think I want to watch that show.


You'd prefer maybe Richard Simmons?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Nobody named the best one...South Park.

Hell's Kitchen takes place at the Hell's Kitchen restaurant.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

How about...

Fawlty Towers
Hamburger Hill
Red Dwarf
Vicar of Dibley


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Truth or Consequences (OK so the town was named after the show)


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Rome

Does House count?


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

Fernwood Tonight
Streets of San Francisco
Falcon Crest
Archie Bunker's Place

Naked City
Surfside 6
East Side, West Side

Wild Wild West
Death Valley
Laramie


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

St. Elsewhere (a hospital).
Hot L Baltimore (Hotel Baltimore)
Hidden Hills (suburb)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

thwart said:


> Perhaps if the rest of the people hated these four families then the title would be more appropriate. That way the story is actually about the county. Every week this small group of people is trying to escape from "The OC". Oooooh.
> 
> Maybe its the word "The" that precedes the "OC". Maybe if the title was just "OC" then it would be less crappy.


Sorry to perpetuate the OT rant, but NONE of these shows mentioned that are named after a place tell the stories of every person in that place. Even shows that are named after a very limited area, like "ER," don't include everyone that works there. To expect that a show called "The O.C." would be about everyone in Orange County and not about a few people who happen to live there is extremely naive, IMO.

And where did the "Perhaps if the rest of the people hated these four families" thing come from? What in the world does that have to do with anything?


----------



## panictivo (Mar 3, 2001)

Eerie, Indiana


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Fraggle Rock
Cheers
Herman's Head (sorta)


----------



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Sorry to perpetuate the OT rant, but NONE of these shows mentioned that are named after a place tell the stories of every person in that place. Even shows that are named after a very limited area, like "ER," don't include everyone that works there. To expect that a show called "The O.C." would be about everyone in Orange County and not about a few people who happen to live there is extremely naive, IMO.
> 
> And where did the "Perhaps if the rest of the people hated these four families" thing come from? What in the world does that have to do with anything?


You've made some good points; however, you came across as a nard on your delivery.

I think the word "The" that precedes "O.C." makes it seem more like it should be about "The Orange County" and not about a few families that live in THE Orange County. If they would have called it "O.C." maybe that would have been better. The title still suck because O.C. can stand for a number of things, but if you watched the show you would soon catch on to what it meant.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

Barbary Coast if you can count 13 episodes a series


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

thwart said:


> You've made some good points; however, you came across as a nard on your delivery.


Tobias...Is that you?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

brookzy said:


> Harper Valley PTA


Sorry, the PTA part refers to the Parent-Teacher Association in Harper Valley.


----------



## kmcorbett (Dec 7, 2002)

"real":
Route 66
Roswell

"imaginary":
Caprica (2008)
Earth 2
Port Charles(?)


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

The West Wing
ER


----------

